# NFL: Buccaneers fire head coach Jon Gruden and GM Bruce Allen



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From nfl.com:
The Tampa Bay Buccaneers have fired head coach Jon Gruden and general manager Bruce Allen.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80e29923&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true

I wonder if the Glazer family is entertaining thoughts of attempting to lure Tony Dungy back to Tampa.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If I were Tony Dungy, and if I weren't 100% done with coaching... I'd still be 100% done with Tampa after the way they very unceremoniously dumped him years ago after he rose them from the dead.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Two more names that come to mind for me in regards to these openings are Holmgren and Shanahan.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

they already promoted their dline coach (i think thats what he was & who was to be the dc) & also promoted an in house guy to gm.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Gruden could be an interesting choice for the Jets. They haven't shown interest in any other former coaches, tho (Holmgren, Shanahan, Cowher). I guess they want to try another ass't. Looks like they passed on Spagnuolo as well, because with the Giants out, they could sign him now if they wanted. They're probably waiting on Ryan, from the Ravens. /steve


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Steve said:


> Gruden could be an interesting choice for the Jets. They haven't shown interest in any other former coaches, tho (Holmgren, Shanahan, Cowher). I guess they want to try another ass't. Looks like they passed on Spagnuolo as well, because with the Giants out, they could sign him now if they wanted. They're probably waiting on Ryan, from the Ravens. /steve


I'm seeing on WWW.NFL.COM that Steve Spagnuolo has been hired by the Rams & the Jets waiting on Ryan is one of the things that I heard on the wfan radio station.

http://www.nfl.com/


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Please Al for the love of God bring Chucky and Bruce back to the Nation!!!


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Raheem Morris? You've got to be kidding?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Two more names that come to mind for me in regards to these openings are Holmgren and Shanahan.


Yeah,I was thinking Shanahan myself. I would put my money on Tampa targeting him. BTW Gruden got what he deserved,I hate his style of coaching.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Game Fan said:


> Raheem Morris? You've got to be kidding?


Hottest young up and comming coach! So no not kidding.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Please Al for the love of God bring Chucky and Bruce back to the Nation!!!


Bruce maybe but don't know about chucky.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

BlackHitachi said:


> Hottest young up and comming coach! So no not kidding.


Sure he is. That's why he was mentioned as a top candidate for one of the many other head coaching jobs around the league.:nono2:


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Game Fan said:


> Sure he is. That's why he was mentioned as a top candidate for one of the many other head coaching jobs around the league.:nono2:


Some teams immediately filled openings with in house personnel. Others decided to with apologies to all the ecology freaks simply *NOT* to recycle the trash this time, but I won't tell if you don't tell.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Pepster said:


> Some teams immediately filled openings with in house personnel. Others decided to with apologies to all the ecology freaks simply decided *NOT* to recycle the trash this time, but I won't tell if you don't tell.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

DCSholtis said:


> Please Al for the love of God bring Chucky and Bruce back to the Nation!!!


YES!!!! What are they waiting for!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

What about that rumour about Gruden replacing Charlie Weis at Notre Dame...?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd be extremely surprised to see Gruden back in Raider Nation since he wanted to leave there. That's the one place for sure I can't see him going.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> What about that rumour about Gruden replacing Charlie Weis at Notre Dame...?


The next coach of *Notre Dame* will be *Urban Meyer*, especially if *Notre Dame* doesn't have big time turn around this coming season.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Why would Urban Meyer go to ND?


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Brandon428 said:


> Why would Urban Meyer go to ND?


It's his dream job. As bad as they are, from a point of marketabilty & tv exposure, they still the premier program in the country. They're far from the best team, but they bring in the most money.

When he previously interviewed with Notre Dame after building the Utah program, they wouldn't make the academic concessions he wanted to get better players in there, so he opted to go to Florida instead of Notre Dame. 
Now he has 2 national championships at Florida & Notre Dame has sunk like a rock in the ocean, much deserved over how they handled Tyrone Willingham. Were it not for academics, Meyer would have been hired over Weis in a heartbeat.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't see ND giving him how much it would take for him to live. Not to mention Florida's team next season will be mostly all Seniors. He would be crazy to leave now.Maybe after next year but then the ND position will be filled.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Brandon428 said:


> I don't see ND giving him how much it would take for him to live. Not to mention Florida's team next season will be mostly all Seniors. He would be crazy to leave now.Maybe after next year but then the ND position will be filled.


I didn't say when he'd be the next coach :nono2:, I just said that he would be the next coach. Just as sure as brown, yellow or white is on rice, ND is eyeballing that man. If ND and Weis have another mediocre year, look for Meyer to be introduced. Remember, he rejected them the first time. One thing ND has going for them is they've started to compile cupcake schedules for the upcoming seasons.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

who names their kid urban ?

if keith & nicole did that he would be urban urban.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> who names their kid urban ?
> 
> if keith & nicole did that he would be urban urban.


lol


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

BlackHitachi said:


> Hottest young up and comming coach! So no not kidding.


Well, that worked out well, didn't it? :lol:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

A 3 year old thread -- really? :nono2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I've closed this three year old thread. If you have a subject to cover then feel free to start a new thread.

Mike


----------

